# Winchester Model 70 stock question



## F1Rocket (Jan 4, 2009)

A friend has offered a replacement LH stock, but his is "short action" and he says my rifle is a "long action".

I am not knowledgeable enough to know the difference and why one won't work or can't be made to work with the other.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 4, 2009)

Long actions are 270,30-06-35 whelen etc
Short actions are 243, 7mm-08,308,etc.


----------



## Laman (Jan 4, 2009)

There is a significant difference in the length of the two types of actions.  Trying to "hog in" a long action into a short action I guess could be done but the chance of it being cosmetically pleasing or even accurate would be iffy.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2009)

On the Winchester SA the measurement from the bolt on the back of the trigger guard to the bolt holding the magazine is 7 1/8 " and on the Win. LA it measures 7 5/8".

Prior to 1985 all Winchester M70s were long actions regardless of caliber though. Thus you have to measure to be sure of stock fit.


----------



## F1Rocket (Jan 4, 2009)

robertyb said:


> On the Winchester SA the measurement from the bolt on the back of the trigger guard to the bolt holding the magazine is 7 1/8 " and on the Win. LA it measures 7 5/8".
> 
> Prior to 1985 all Winchester M70s were long actions regardless of caliber though. Thus you have to measure to be sure of stock fit.


 My gun was built in 1975 according to Winchester. It is a .270 Win caliber. I was hoping to find a "beater" stock that I could hunt with and preserve the pristine, original stock for later when lies are told. 

Would there be a physical difference in the length of the wood stock so that it wouldn't be possible to carefully remove some wood to make the short action stock into a long action stock?


----------



## Hammack (Jan 4, 2009)

not really....  I think you would have an easier time trying to make a right hand stock fit a left hand action than making a long action fit in a short action stock.  However, a stock and it's bedding is a VITAL part of making a rifle shoot accurately.  Me personally, well I would hold out and find a stock that was made to fit the rifle, and steer away from the headaches that will occur from trying to make another one fit...


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2009)

F1Rocket said:


> My gun was built in 1975 according to Winchester. It is a .270 Win caliber. I was hoping to find a "beater" stock that I could hunt with and preserve the pristine, original stock for later when lies are told.
> 
> Would there be a physical difference in the length of the wood stock so that it wouldn't be possible to carefully remove some wood to make the short action stock into a long action stock?



I just compared my LA and my SA stocks. It will be very hard to do.


----------



## F1Rocket (Jan 4, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I just compared my LA and my SA stocks. It will be very hard to do.


 Thanks for that advice. It is hard to beat having someone actually look and see the work that might be involved.

I am intrigued by the thought of using the right hand stock and cutting it for the left bolt. Maybe there is more to it than that.

Part of the reason for this is that the LH stock for my rifle is no longer available apparently.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2009)

There are several aftermarket synthetic stocks available. Check out the Hogue Overmoulded stocks, Ram-Line and Boyd's stocks.

I have seen the Houges on AuctionArms site for under $100.00 shipped for a M70.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2009)

I found you one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Winchester-Mod-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## F1Rocket (Jan 4, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I found you one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Winchester-Mod-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


 Wow, thanks! That may just solve my quest.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess you can tell I have been looking also.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 6, 2009)

Check Boyds for thier  factory seconds and weekly specials. They have some great deals on there sometimes. I picked up a laminate stock for my remington 597 for 25.00,.. yes 25.00 It looks great to me.


----------

